# Wright McGill Rods?



## rockdawg (Jan 14, 2011)

I hope this is the correct forum for this??

I'm looking fwd to going fishing in the gulf this spring for trout and reds. I have been watching this Blair Wiggins fellow on "Addictive Fishing" TV show and he has a line of S-Curve Flats Blue rods made by Wright & McGill. I have found them online for around $100. 

Does anyone have any experience with these rods? Just wanting to know the quality of them and if they are worth the money. Also what action or length rod would be best for trout and redfish? 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 16, 2011)

They are very nice rods but to be honest with you for trout/reds and all inshore fish $30-$75 dollar rods you can find at BPS, WalMart, Dicks, Sports Authority etc do the job just as well. If possible find rods in the 7-7.5 ft. range. Also if using braid for trout stick to soft tipped rods to avoid pulling hooks.


----------



## rockdawg (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info HT. 

I plan on taking some of my freshwater casting stuff on the trip also. Will I need to wash my reels out good after fishing in the saltwater to keep the corrosion out of them?


----------



## mesocollins (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd lightly rinse them off. Sometimes spraying them real hard can actually push the salt and sand further into the reel, making the gears or spool grind and possibly corrode. The grease tends to protect the insides from corrosion though. If you dunk one in the salt, it may be best to take it apart and clean it.


----------



## pfWil (Feb 10, 2011)

rockdawg, did you ever make a decision on a rod? Abu Garcia has some AMAZING rods at the same or better price than the Blair Wiggins (WM's blue rods) series. The new "white rod" from Abu is called the Veritas. Has nano technology built into the blank (basically a fancy name for infusing on the molecular level which increases the strength of the rod tremendously). They were designed as a bass rod, but as we all know, a lot of bass actions are perfect for inshore saltwater. All of the Abu "V-rods" like the Vendetta, Veritas, Verdict will hold up fine in a salt environment.
All Star also has a series called the ASRS which are specifically designed for spoon, redfish, or trout fishing. Retailing in that $90-100 range.
As for washing your freshwater reels... If you're willing to it right - take them apart and clean each part then rebuild - yes, do it. But, if you're just wanting to spray some freshwater on them and call it good, you'd be better off without the hose. By spraying freshwater under pressure onto a reel, it actually forces salt and tiny sand particles deeper into the reel - bad news. If you don't want to break them down, get some reel magic, corrosionX or something similar, spray it on an old tshirt or towel and wipe the reel off well. 
For length on a trout/red rod. It's kindof a personal thing. 6'6" usually going to be lighter and easier to throw all day, 7' - 7'6" might give you a bit more distance. Best idea might be to take the reel you're going to use and slap it on the rod you're looking at and see how the balance feels. Most retailers won't have a problem with this. 
Let us know what decision you make, and how your trip goes!
Good Luck!


----------

